# DPP (Digital Photo Professional) issues



## Azzeria (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi everyone 






A while ago I bought my first DSLR. I quickly discovered that I really liked to first edit my photos in DPP and then transfer the result to photoshop for some last touches. Shortly after that, I got my own PC back from the repair, and ever since I installed DPP on this pc, there's couple of things that no longer are working. I've been searching a lot, and been coming across people with similar issues, but no results 





What I am experiencing is that all changes I make to: Strenght, Fineness, Threshold and Sharpness, have absolutely no effect at all outside of the DPP program. Regardless whether I transfer it straight to photoshop, save it as a TIFF (8-bit), or even save it as a JPEG. ALL of these changes made, vanishes. Saturation, contrast shadows and everything else works perfect.

I also downloaded the latest version of DPP from the web, but that didn't make any difference. 

Does anyone know of anything that can help? Or what can cause these issues? I would be forever grateful.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## minooo (Apr 8, 2012)

maybe you checked something to save those settings as metadata in the file. So only DPP reads and applies them.


----------



## Azzeria (Apr 8, 2012)

Where would that be set / changed?


----------



## Azzeria (Apr 8, 2012)

Realized I didn't reply to your personally..
Where would that be set / changed? 
Although I doubt it is that, as it's been like this ever since I first installed DPP on this pc. It's not like this for a specific file, but for all, every time.


----------



## minooo (Apr 8, 2012)

I have no idea, but that makes sense to me. Maybe in general options.


----------



## Azzeria (Apr 8, 2012)

There are no general options for DPP. Regardless of that, browsing all preferences and options one can set, I find nothing related to your suggestion.


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2012)

Moved to:

Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery
A place to show off your post processing skills, with explanations on how you achieved the results, including specialty images such as HDR.   *Share information* and techniques using Adobe's Photoshop *and other popular graphics software*.


----------



## Corkyb (Apr 9, 2012)

I have the same problem.  Asked around on forums and no answers, so I've contacted Canon to see if they can help.  Will update on this thread when I hear back.


----------



## Corkyb (Apr 13, 2012)

Gonna update Firmware and DPP... links below.  Can't see it being anything to do with firmware but maybe refreshing DPP could help.  Give it a go.

EOS 5D Mark II


EOS 5D Mark II


----------



## Azzeria (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't even have Filmware installed, and still have this problem. One of the first things I did was update DPP to the newest version. I've even installed multiple versions, but neither works. 
It's just starting to make me really frustrated! It works perfectly on my boyfriends pc, but I can't get it working on this one. 

You called Canon? If so, what did they say?


----------



## KenC (Apr 13, 2012)

When you say "save it as a TIFF" are you actually doing a "save as" or are you doing "convert and save"?  I always do the latter, which converts the raw file to a tiff and then saves it with the name/location I specify.  I'm not sure what happens if you just "save as" but that might just change the file type without actually converting the raw file with the changes you've made.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 13, 2012)

Did you try removing DPP followed by doing a fresh software install? The folks that worked on your PC may have removed a DLL critical to that program or such.


----------



## Corkyb (Apr 17, 2012)

Azzeria said:


> I don't even have Filmware installed, and still have this problem. One of the first things I did was update DPP to the newest version. I've even installed multiple versions, but neither works.
> It's just starting to make me really frustrated! It works perfectly on my boyfriends pc, but I can't get it working on this one.
> 
> You called Canon? If so, what did they say?



Canon suggested I update DPP (dunno why they sent Firmware update, can't see it having anything to do with that).  Not particulary helpful to be honest, though no fault of theirs.  I need a new computer anyway so kind of resigned to the frustration!  Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------

